# Signatures....SOME PICS ARE TOO BIG



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Ladies, it's so wonderful that we can now have pictures in our signature. However, I have noticed that some pictures are extremely big. 

I think that it distorts the consistancy of the posts. Is there some standard that we can adopt so that some pictures are so big. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 20, 2004)

I have to agree. I didn't want to say anything though. I feel sorry for those on dial up. I was at a friend's house and needed my dosage of LHCF so I logged on. It takes *forever* for one page to pull up when the sig photos are large. /images/graemlins/nono.gif


----------



## deedabug (Nov 20, 2004)

im going to agree too...it becomes kinda annoying to view a huge pic while scrolling to the next post in the thread....nice medium sized pix would be better


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LorraineG said:*
I have to agree. I didn't want to say anything though. I feel sorry for those on dial up. I was at a friend's house and needed my dosage of LHCF so I logged on. It takes *forever* for one page to pull up when the sig photos are large. /images/graemlins/nono.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can only imagine dial up.  /images/graemlins/wallbash.gif That has to be frustrating for them. I don't mean to offend anyone, but keep the classic look of the board.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Nov 20, 2004)

that's y i don't even log on at home (dialup).  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## CurlyCrly (Nov 20, 2004)

I agree. I have cable access, but some pics are huge and it does distort the consistency of the posts. That's why I turn signatures off, unless there is something specific I'm looking for. When I had dial up, it really did take forever for posts to load. /images/graemlins/frown.gif

I thought the admin changed the size of the allowable images in signatures a while back.  However, I THINK that it may have only been implemented for NEW signatures and did not affect those who already had large images in their signatures.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*CurlyCrly said:*
I agree. I have cable access, but some pics are huge and it does distort the consistency of the posts. That's why I *turn signatures off*,unless there is something specific I'm looking for.

[/ QUOTE ]
Ladies,

I'm not sure if this is going to be changed by the Mods/Admins or not.  However, for now, you can always turn signatures off if it's distorting the way your threads/posts look.


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 21, 2004)

Or we can turn the images in the signatures off completely. This issue has been raised in the past and I had mentioned that members should be a bit more thoughtful since not everyone has cable/fast internet access.

I might come up with something to allow members not to see images in the signatures but I would rather people being more sensitive and respectful to their fellow members.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Nikos. /images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------



## Carlie (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
Or we can turn the images in the signatures off completely. This issue has been raised in the past and I had mentioned that members should be a bit more thoughtful since not everyone has cable/fast internet access.

I might come up with something to allow members not to see images in the signatures but I would rather people being more sensitive and respectful to their fellow members. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't think the choice to have/see images in the signature should be totally taken away.  I think people should be more sensitive to the size of the image, as was said, or I think the ones with the image that is too large should be notified and asked to replace it with a smaller image.  Are there that many people placing large images in their signature that the privilege has to be taken away?

If my image is too large, simply let me know and I will remove it or replace it with something smaller.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
Or we can turn the images in the signatures off completely. This issue has been raised in the past and I had mentioned that members should be a bit more thoughtful since not everyone has cable/fast internet access.

I might come up with something to allow members not to see images in the signatures but I would rather people being more sensitive and respectful to their fellow members. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't think the choice to have/see images in the signature should be totally taken away.  I think people should be more sensitive to the size of the image, as was said, or I think the ones with the image that is too large should be notified and asked to replace it with a smaller image.  Are there that many people placing large images in their signature that the privilege has to be taken away?

If my image is too large, simply let me know and I will remove it or replace it with something smaller. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with you, Carlie. /images/graemlins/smile.gif And the photos I've seen range from 800x600 (the average screen size of most monitors!) and 500x700.  /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## GoingBack (Nov 21, 2004)

I agree with you guys. Lately the pics have become larger and larger...and I for one, do not want to see all of that /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 21, 2004)

It is a matter of how you view things. For sure we don't want to be the policemen of the forums regarding the avatars. Some common sense never hurt anyone.

It is your call ladies. I can stop the image tag in the signatures and that would stop the discussion here and now but then again I am not a dictator am I? /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JenniferMD (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe a mod can pin up a post in the hair and OT forums about members being sensitive about the size of signature pics. I've noticed the oversized pics too, and I would agree that it's a problem.


----------



## Carlie (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JenniferMD said:*
Maybe a mod can pin up a post in the hair and OT forums about members being sensitive about the size of signature pics.

[/ QUOTE ]
That sounds like a great idea Jennifer.  I think a warning post would be great before taking a step as drastic as taking the entire privilege away. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Carlie (Nov 21, 2004)

Again, how many members have you all seen with oversized pics? 1, 2, 3???  Is this really a "huge" problem.  So far, I've seen 1 pic that took up the screen.  Wouldn't it be easier to contact the member(s), turn your (individual) option to view siggys off, or make an announcement about the image sizes? It doesn't make sense to take a member benefit away based on the behavior of a handful of people.
Just my opinion... /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JenniferMD (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
Again, how many members have you all seen with oversized pics? 1, 2, 3???  Is this really a "huge" problem.  So far, I've seen 1 pic that took up the screen.  Wouldn't it be easier to contact the member(s), turn your (individual) option to view siggys off, or make an announcement about the image sizes? It doesn't make sense to take a member benefit away based on the behavior of a handful of people.
Just my opinion... /images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it's a great idea to contact the members, like you said...there's only a few of them. However, I think the mods should do the contacting so members won't take it so personally. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
Or we can turn the images in the signatures off completely. This issue has been raised in the past and I had mentioned that members should be a bit more thoughtful since not everyone has cable/fast internet access.

I might come up with something to allow members not to see images in the signatures but I would rather people being more sensitive and respectful to their fellow members. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Members should be more sensative to others. I have a cable modem so that's not the issue. It's just not attractive to the overall look, plus the issue that it raises with those who have dial up. 
I wouldn't want to turn off the signature option because a lot of albums are there, which I enjoy viewing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

I think the mods should contact those with HUGE pictures. Some people have a nice moderate or small pic or a smilie, but those huge 13 inch pictures are a eyesore.


----------



## GoingBack (Nov 21, 2004)

Agreed. I think that the mods should contact those members with huge pics as well.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CurlyCrly said:*
I agree. I have cable access, but some pics are huge and it does distort the consistency of the posts. That's why I *turn signatures off*,unless there is something specific I'm looking for.

[/ QUOTE ]
Ladies,

I'm not sure if this is going to be changed by the Mods/Admins or not.  However, for now, you can always turn signatures off if it's distorting the way your threads/posts look. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with just merely turning the show signatures option off.  I don't mind the big pics in the signatures.  I think everyone should have the freedom to put whatever they want in their signature! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ImPradaModel (Nov 24, 2004)

This is the exact reason I took my Sig pic down I logged on at my Mom's home and it took F O R E V E R to load ..I really felt bad for everyone with dailup.


IPM


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Nov 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
Or we can turn the images in the signatures off completely. This issue has been raised in the past and I had mentioned that members should be a bit more thoughtful since not everyone has cable/fast internet access.

I might come up with something to allow members not to see images in the signatures but I would rather people being more sensitive and respectful to their fellow members. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't think the choice to have/see images in the signature should be totally taken away.  I think people should be more sensitive to the size of the image, as was said, or I think the ones with the image that is too large should be notified and asked to replace it with a smaller image.  Are there that many people placing large images in their signature that the privilege has to be taken away?

If my image is too large, simply let me know and I will remove it or replace it with something smaller. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good points.
Yes, large pictures do slow down the site!  I have seen one truly huge one, can't remember who or what thread but I do remember it was massive.


----------



## model_chick717 (Nov 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CurlyCrly said:*
I agree. I have cable access, but some pics are huge and it does distort the consistency of the posts. That's why I *turn signatures off*,unless there is something specific I'm looking for.

[/ QUOTE ]
Ladies,

I'm not sure if this is going to be changed by the Mods/Admins or not.  However, for now, you can always turn signatures off if it's distorting the way your threads/posts look. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This seems to be the most logical remedy to me...


----------



## VelvetRain (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree with most of what has been said. I think it all boils down to common sense. If your picture takes up half of your screen you know that it's going to be a problem for those who don't have fast internet acess. Before I put pictures in my signature I resized them alot in consideration for others.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay I have a picture in my siggy so ladies can you let me know if this picture is too big???

One more thing...users with too big of a picture are just as bad as those who have millions of spaces in their signature just to list their photo album, hair type, length, challenges they belong to, etc. These take up space as well and you still have to scroll down past a user's signature to get to the next post.


----------



## vickiepickles (Nov 30, 2004)

Is my pic of Thandie too big?


----------



## deedabug (Dec 1, 2004)

if a person has to scroll on the bottom and side of the page to read a thread because siggy pix r humongous...then they r too big and taking away from the context of the thread....a good 150 x 150 pic should be good enuff for whatever to be seen clearly


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 2, 2004)

/images/graemlins/lachen70.gif  yall are complaining when you can do something about all this.  turn your signatures off.  plain and simple.

if its bothering you that badly, then go to "My Home" and turn the siggys off.  you can only ask people to be considerate, but they dont have to oblige.  just like you dont have to view their siggys.  

i have cable internet, but when i have accessed through dial up it loaded fine for dial up, sometimese the pics took a little long, but i was there to read the posts not look at siggy pics.

i think its soooo silly to have this long complaint about something that you can control.


----------



## Lorraine (Dec 2, 2004)

By turning off signatures you also miss out on viewing album signatures which many still want to view for occassional update notices. I think that it comes down to *consideration*. If your photo expands so long or wide why not resize it? I think since this thread began most of the ladies with large photos have done just that. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 2, 2004)

thats fine, but you could also turn them back on when you want to view albums.  its not permanent.  you could also save the albums as favorites.  as i said, its really not that serious and its still silly to complain so much about something you can change.


----------



## Lorraine (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't think the original poster was complaining nor were those who replied. I think a suggestion was made and many of the ladies offered helpful advice just as you did. Sometimes you don't know how your image could affect someone else's experience. If the animated avatar I had last week was making it hard for someone to open the page I would gladly remove it or alter it if someone PMed me or posted a thread about it. I don't think people should perceive suggestions as complaints. That's what this board is for. /images/graemlins/smile.gif It's all good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*honeydrop215 said:*
thats fine, but you could also turn them back on when you want to view albums.  its not permanent.  you could also save the albums as favorites.  as i said, its really not that serious and its still silly to complain so much about something you can change. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's a difference between a suggestion and a complaint. Notice that this is the suggestion section. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

